# Newbie Hello



## bigyun2000

Hi Guys n Gals.

Name here is Tony, living in Rotherham South Yorkshire (UK).

I have just purchased the. Gaggia Classic from Tesco's £199 That was the best I had found. I was very surprised the price difference's from £199 to about £325 for the same item. Crazy.

I had no idea that coffee was such a large topic. I usually enjoy an Espresso or a Cappuccino, usually from Costa or Starbucks. I wanted to try and bring the same taste and smells to the home. I thought it would be straight forward, buy the ground coffee, let it run thru the Gaggia Classic and hey ho, all done.

NOT THAT SIMPLE I HAVE FOUND.

So I have joined this forum in order to educate myself and have a decent drink at home.

So any advice is always welcomed.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Hi Tony,

Welcome to the forum

I think with some persistence and guidance you will be making drinks which exceed your current expectations. Have a look through some of the recent topics and you will find lots of great advice for your machine


----------



## bigyun2000

Thanks. Yes I have already spent most of the evening reading different topics. The problem of course is to find which are directed for me so I will have to filter out the rubbish from the required, in order to help. There is so much stuff here. I thought it would be so easy. How wrong i was.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Tony

Even after many years I am still learning.

Good choice of machine.

Next purchases are: Tamper and Grinder


----------



## gazbea

Welcome to the forums. Plenty a wealth of knowledge on here.

May I be the first to say, invest in a good grinder. One that costs £100 or more (in new condition) for electric is a minimum. Obviously you can find these grinders at a lower price on eBay but that is the grinder range to be going for. Hope that makes sense? Haha.

You could go for a hand grinder also at a much lower price point and also grind fine enough for the classic.

That money you have saved is going to come in to good use now









After that depressurized portafilter, tamper, scales and plenty of fresh beans









Edit: was too late to be the first!


----------



## chimpsinties

Welcome. I'm from Sheffield so only over the way there. I've got a Classic too


----------



## bigyun2000

Thanks to all for the information and kind welcome. Hopefully here's to a great relationship with my machine.


----------



## bono141

Hi. And welcome to the forum Another one here from Sheffield! I bought a gaggia baby whilst still using a cheap Krups grinder and the coffee was ok but nothing special So I took the plunge and I bought my iberital mc9 grinder - the coffee improved significantly as well as the pour/crema etc. As already mentioned a good grinder is half the battle won!


----------



## chimpsinties

What do you do in Sheffield. What area are you from?

I'm from Hillsborough and work as a programmer in Broomhill.


----------



## bono141

Hi - i live over in totley I'm a design engineer for an engineering firm in darnall. Got fed up with the crappy dowe egberts coffee at work!


----------



## chimpsinties

That MC9 is a tasty bit of kit. What made you go for that right away instead of something cheaper?


----------



## bono141

£80 on eBay. Just needed a decent clean.


----------



## chimpsinties

Jebus, that's nearly £400 worth of machine. Is it doserless? How do you get on with it if it's got the doser on it?


----------



## bono141

No it's not doserless. It has a 600g automated dosing chamber. But I only grinds what I needs. It's a little big for a home kitchen but it was cheap and luckily we have plenty of room on the kitchen side. There's a pic on show of your setup which I posted when I got it.


----------



## bigyun2000

Thanks to all. Well I have taken the plunge and splashed out on a MOTTA 58mm Tampa, Rancilio Steam Wand Mod, MOTTA Jug, MOTTA Knock Box, Gaggia Classic Bottomless Portafilter. Just trying to decide which grinder to buy. I am thinking of buying the Iberital MC2 but not sure. Any help would be appreciated please.

My good wife has just bought me some TAYLOR's Coffee Beans (Thanks Love)









She didn't realise that i had to grind them first







A bit difficult with no grinder.









Thanks

Tony


----------

